# Algun programa de dibujo de esquemas?



## Selkir (Nov 28, 2007)

Hola a todos. Quiero un programa para dibujar los esquemas de mis circuitos. Tengo el Electronic Work Bench pero no me gusta porque le faltan muchas cosas, lo único que me gusta un poco es la interface.

Me gustaria que el programa también tubiera componentes antiguos como valvulas, pero si no los tienes no pasa nada; y a poder ser gratuito.

Muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## ciri (Nov 28, 2007)

tal vez... por aquí..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24.html


----------



## Selkir (Nov 30, 2007)

He mirado y pocos son los que te ponen de que van.
Yo quiero uno que solo sea que para dibujar; como cuando pillas el paint, haces un dibujo y lo guardas, algo así.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 30, 2007)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> He mirado y pocos son los que te ponen de que van.


? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?

La idea de la mayoria de los editores de esquematicos es que puedas convertir tus esquematicos en placas o bien simularlos, sino es un paint comun y corriente.
Puedes usar cualquiera y exportar el esquematico como una imagen, por ej el EAGLE que es el que uso yo que tiene una libreria que es bastante completa y se puede ampliar a tu gusto.


Saludos.


----------



## Selkir (Nov 30, 2007)

Tengo el eagle pero no se como hacerlo, si me lo explicas mucho mejor.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 30, 2007)

Busca en internet un tutorial ahi te explicaran todo paso a paso.
A grandes rasgos, abris un esquematico nuevo, luego pones add para agregar los componentes, los conectas, y luego pones exportas.
Hay muchos tutoriales en ingles y en castellano.
El que tengo yo esta en ingles.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 5, 2007)

TUTORIAL DE EAGLE en español.

Pongan en google "tutorial-spa.pdf" - sin comillas - verifiquen si Li-Ion lo publicó en la sección Tutoriales y Manuales del foro.

mcrven


----------



## Jdiode (Dic 10, 2007)

Yo he empezado a utilizar Orcad, aunque no tenga todos los componentes se pueden crear sin ningún problema.

El caso es que me pasaba como a ti, pero el mes pasado navegando por internet vi un libro de la editorial marcombo, que explica como se hacen nuevos componentes. Así que me lo compre pues no es muy caro son 15 euros.
Y francamente desde entonces creo toda clase de esquemas con orcad, por ejemplo la semana pasada cree los componentes para representar un arranque de un motor trifásico, y no me hizo falta buscar un editor de esquemas electrotecnico.

aqui dejo un link para el que le interese
http://www.marcombo.com/libro.asp?cod=9788426714398


----------



## Selkir (Dic 19, 2007)

Gracias Jdiode. ¿Entonces me recomiendas el Orcad, y si se puede el libro?

Por lo que dices creo que es lo que necesito.


----------



## Jdiode (Dic 20, 2007)

Buenas Selkir,

Lo del libro, puede serte de ayuda, porque te explica como crear nuevos componentes, utilizando un ejemplo. Te esplica como trabajar con las librerías, y después a asociar a dicho componente el código de pspice para poderlo simular. También te describe como crear nuevos componentes para layout.
Así pues, el libro en si esta completito. Pero no describe como trabajar desde cero con capture, que es el editor de esquemas. Pero si has utilizado workbench u otras aplicaciones no tendrás problemas, y por si no encuentras sus componentes en las librerías puedes utilizar el libro.

Yo también he utilizado workbench, pero me gusta mucho para la simulación, no para crear ni esquemas ni placas de circuito impreso. Para eso prefiero Orcad.

También decirte que el libro pone que es para la versión 10.3, hay muchas cosas que sirven para la anterior la 9, pero igual cambia el orden de búsqueda en los menús. Si lo gastas para una superior pues es igual, creo que van por la 10.6.

El problema es que es una aplicación de pago.

Resumiendo, yo no me dedico a vender libros y que lo compres o no me da igual, tu prueba el orcad si te convence, pues comprate el libro que te explica como crear cualquier componente.

Espero serte de ayuda y no haber soltado un rollo descomunal.


----------



## Selkir (Dic 20, 2007)

Muchas gracias Jdiode.

Voy a probar el orcad a ver que tal, y si me convence pues lo mas seguro es que me compre el libro.

Me parece que esto si que es lo que yo busco, jeje

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro interes.

Saludos


----------

